
Network Identity and Public Key Crypto - jbilinski
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2018/12/232883-self-authenticating-identifiers/fulltext
======
igliu
If you want to see (some of) these ideas implemented in practice, check out
the work that the brilliant folk at
[https://handshake.org](https://handshake.org) are doing.

